# 'Lanny' Lanowski life story



## Xjrtaz (Jan 30, 2013)

i would like to announce that after many years of the manuscript sitting in a cupboard not seeing the light of day, following a busy schedule last year of visits to the excellent Halesworth museum, and the Boxted museum and a few lectures as well I decided now is the time. So through a very good friend of mine (Nigel Julian) I was put in contact with a publisher and my fathers story should be on the shelves next year!
I am currently editing the manuscript to cut it down to 2/3 of its present size...! and am focusing on his early life as a cadet at flying school, his escape from Poland on foot, his career flying in France with the PAF, his career with 317 302 squadrons (PAF) and finally his amazing story whilst flying with the famous 56th Fighter group.
I hope it will interest plenty of enthusiasts out there as much as it fascinates me (but i suppose I am slightly biased!!!)

Krys Lanowski


----------



## Njaco (Jan 30, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 30, 2013)

Great stuff Krys! Well done, and advance congratulations. Keep us informed of progress re- the publishing, and where/how to obtain a copy. I'll certainly be wanting one.


----------



## v2 (Feb 1, 2013)

a few words about "Lenny" WW II ACE STORIES


----------

